# Replying to messages (especially ones from moderators)



## ain'ttranslationfun?

Hi, 

My Inbox is full and, despite velisarius's attempts  to help me, I have been unable to contact her when my efforts to follow her instructions don't work. I'm in a Catch-22 situation: I'd like to clean out (not empty, if possible!) my Inbox, and so can't send PMs to explain what, so far, I've been doing (apparently incorrectly, because unsuccesfully) - but I can't, because my Inbox is full! How can I get out of this quandary, please?  Thank you VERY much!!!  

ain'tt (aka 'atf')


----------



## Peterdg

Well, the only way is to delete messages.

Go to your in-box or your out-box.

You will get an overview of your messages. On the right hand side of each message, there's a little square. For each of the messages you want to delete, click on the little square. Then scroll down the screen and you will see a square that says: "Selected messages". Click on it and a little option menu will open. There you will see "Delete". Click that one and your selected message will be deleted.


----------



## ain'ttranslationfun?

Peterdg said:


> Well, the only way is to delete messages.
> 
> Go to your in-box or your out-box.
> 
> You will get an overview of your messages. On the right hand side of each message, there's a little square. For each of the messages you want to delete, click on the little square. Then scroll down the screen and you will see a square that says: "Selected messages". Click on it and a little option menu will open. There you will see "Delete". Click that one and your selected message will be deleted.



Hi, Peterdg, Thanks, but that's exactly what velsarius said to do, and when I scroll down I don't see "Select messages", or "Delete"! - so what else can I try, or must I "Empty" everything? But thank you anyway! - [Come to think of it, though, I only went to my Iin-box, so I'll try my out-box too, and see if that works...]


----------



## Peterdg

Hello. If you don't see the square "Selected messages", then I don't know.

First thing to try: clear your browser cache.

Second option: open a message. Scroll to the bottom of the message. There you should see a frame with a title  that says "Delete this message" on a blue background. In that frame, there is again a line that says "Delete this message" with a little square at the left side of it. Click the little square. After that, below the frame, there is a rectangular square that says "Delete this message". Click that one, and gone is your message.

Success!!


----------



## ain'ttranslationfun?

Thanks, Peterdg, I'll try that too!


----------



## Egmont

ain'ttranslationfun? said:


> Hi, Peterdg, Thanks, but that's exactly what velsarius said to do, and when I scroll down I don't see "Select messages"...


Are you sure you're looking in the right place? The button reads "Selected messages (n)," where _n_ is the number of messages that are checked to the right of their titles. This number is initially zero. To the left of the word "Selected" is a small downward-pointing triangle. When you click on this box, a menu appears. The second item on that menu should be "Delete." Click on this this word, and the circle to its left will turn blue to indicate that you have selected the Delete option. Then click "Proceed" at the bottom of that menu.


----------



## ain'ttranslationfun?

Peterdg, What's a "browser cache", please?


----------



## mkellogg

Hi atf,

Here is my routine:


 Go to your Inbox.
Scroll to the bottom. Click "Text" after "*Download all Private Messages as*:".  
Well, to make it easy, just click this link here: Text
Now you have saved a copy of all your PMs on your local computer.
Go back to the top.
Where it says "Messages:" and a number on the right side, directly above the list of PMs, click the checkbox.  This will select all of your PMs on that page.
Scroll to the bottom of the list of messages.
Click "Selected Messages"
Choose "Delete" then "Proceed".
Messages should have been deleted.
Then go to the Sent Items folder.
Repeat, starting with Step 4.

I hope this helps!


----------



## ain'ttranslationfun?

Dear velisarius, Peterdg, Egmont and mkellogg, 

Thank You, Thank You, THANK YOU, *THANK YOU* all very much; I have finally succeeded in clearing my Inbox & Outbox!!! Now, if you'll excuse me, I'm going to drink a bottle of Champagne to celebrate! 

ain'tt (atf)


----------

